# How many pets do you have?



## Myia09 (Jul 22, 2010)

So, not everyone follows everyones blog, but this is an interesting subject.

My mom bought me a little sign that says "In case of an emergency I have /blank/ amount of animals inside"

And you can write in how many animals you have. Then we started joking that I need a dry erase marker because my number keeps chaning! LOL.

Now, I do have a "large" amount of animals, but I think large is relative..when you count it all out it sounds like a lot; but you don't take into consideration what TYPE of animals they are. 20 mice are different than 20 dogs! And mammals are way different than reptiles

So...if I say it in numbers..I have *18 animals
*
And counting I should add (I plan on getting another rabbit and some reptiles)

The breakdown:

4 leopard Geckos

4 female mice

3 Rabbits

2 Chinchillas

2 Parakeets

1 Hamster Syrian

1 Crested Gekco

1 Betta


----------



## Luluznewz (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a college student...so I'm going to break this down into animals that live with me and animals that live with my family that I consider to be mine too.

My personal pets: Two rabbits and a Russian Tortoise

Family pets: three dogs, three horses, a tarantula and a goldfish.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 22, 2010)

18 show pigeons(raise them. Also pets. Rollers, Hungarian giant house pigeons, and archangels)
About 20-30 rabbits(raise them. Also pets)
5 ring neck doves
1 dog
1 cat
1 cockatiel
1 parakeet
1 quaker parrot
2 guinea pigs
a 40 gallon aquarium full of fish and snails.

Hopefully I am not forgetting anyone.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow. 

I have 18 pets too. Kirby bun, Tony bun and Penny bun. Penny counts as 15 pets all by herself.


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 22, 2010)

great thread! i have 2 bunnies, 2 dogs and 1 fish


----------



## Ruby03 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have one Bun, Sophie and one kitty, El Nino at home, and a Beta Fish, Ruby at my office :biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 22, 2010)

3 chickens
4 ducks
3 cats
2 dogs
4 guinea pigs
5 rabbits

Sooo...21


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 16....

8 Bunnies of my own
1 sanctuary Bunny
1 Foster Bunny
1 Dog
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Leopard Geckos
2 Viper Geckos

Out of the bunnies I have to explain something... Half of my 8 are bonded living in one cage. Out of the remaining 4, 2 our bonded living together. The last 2 and the sanctuary bunny can not live together but they can play together.


I don't plan on more bunnies that number we are letting go down. Somewhere down the road we want a bonded pair or trio. 2 fosters and place for 2 emergency intakes.

Reptiles I do plan on adding more. I am lookingfor 5 more leosnot all at once or soon, an AFT, and am open to more viper geckos. Also when the bunny numbers are a lot lower I want to get a crested gecko and maybe a garg.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 22, 2010)

I have

2 dogs
2 cats
3 rabbits
4 hermit crabs
2 Betta fish
1 mosquito fish
1 bearded dragon
14 chickens

OMG i have 29 animals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do my kids count as animals if so add 4 more to that,lol

I too want to add i will not be adding anymore cats or dogs till my own are all gone, as far as cats i am thinking of fostering when my cats are all gone, and dogs i will be taking a short break from, but i dont know how l ong that will last,lol. Rabbits i am done with for now, if anything , god forbid happens to my guys, i will stick with what i have.


----------



## Yield (Jul 22, 2010)

Our family pets are two dogs 

This is Lady.







She's 12 years old, and a Pitbull terrier, Shepherd, Chow chow mix. She'smucho sweet. 
(She is getting a bit ornery lately, though. She almost bit me and my mom a couple days ago.)
We've had her since she was really little.. both of her ears used to be floppy, then one went up and one stayed floppy.. and now they're both up. She's got the colour of a chow chow, the body shape and stance of a pitbull, a curly tail like a chow chow, a black spot on her tongue like a chow chow, pointy ears like a shepherd, and a snout like a shepherd. She's so miss-matched, lol. 
And all that white on her face and legs are all from old age, she used to be all red-tan.

This is Kiba.





He's turning.. three this year I think. He's a black and tan Shiba Inu.Lady doesn'tget along withbig dogs, so we had to get one that wouldn't be too big (we wanted a newfoundland, but my dad didn't want a "horse" running around the house). He is bigger than a normal Shiba Inu though. He's 53 lbs, and normal Shiba Inus are around 30 lbs. And his tail isn't as bushy as a Shiba Inu.. I don't think he's a purebred. The thing is, I fell in love with him when I saw him in.. dundundunnn... Petland. Yes, we got this boy from Petland. I know, it's horrible, and we never planned on it, but as soon as my dad held him, he brought him home. And he's turned out to be a WONDERFUL dog, besides the fact he's terrified of like anyone he doesn't know, except for a select few, and children. He LOVES children, and that's what we wanted. He's such a good boy, and I love him tons. I do not regret getting him, but I wish it hadn't been from Petland.

Then there is MY pets.. no. My BABIES! ;D

This is Solara, my first bun.






She'll be one year old on September 8 of this year.  I had been wanting a bunny since I took care of a wild one (Without handling the bun, and we released her soon after) and I was going to adopt a4 year oldblack otter nether;land dwarf.. well it didn't work out. We bought all the stuff, and with a sickening feeling, we realised she'd been adopted right before we could get to the humane society. But my Aunt Corey called Michigan Humane Society and asked if they had any friendly buns (cause a mini-lop JUST bit me hard enough to leave an instant bruise, and I hadn't done anything wrong, so I was scared) and we found Solara  She's been with us ever since, and she's a complete brat, but I love her!

This is Sabriel, my second bun.





He'll be one year old on September 25 of this year.  I had heard about a rabbit adoption event the day before Easter. I planned to get another bunny, cause I wanted Solara to have a friend, but my mom didn't. I really wanted to look at this New Zealand named Stewart (who is sadly still at the Humane Society currently..) cause I knew he was big, but my mom was like "Hold this one, he is so cute!" So I held him, and he was really calm. We took him into a pen and he licked my leg! So we adopted him, and easily bonded him with Solara 

Here is them together ;D





But yeah. I want a cat.. so bad. But my parents won't let me ):
So I always pet the neighbour's cat when he comes over. XD


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm...I have:

22 snakes (with 12 eggs in the incubator)
3 frogs
2 lizards 
1 dog
1 cat
1 20gal aquarium of fish

The breakdown of types of pets:

6.3 Corn snakes (Drake, Dagonet, Indiana, Finnegan, Quetzal, Pantalaimon. Lyra, Tanith, Aphrodite.)
0.1 Hog Island boa (Bella)
1.0 Brazilian Rainbow boa (Norbert)
3.1 Milk snakes (Stormcrow, Veil, Ares. Athena.)
1.1 Ball pythons (Ovid. Jasmine.)
1.0 Red Tail boa (Asmodaeus)
0.1 Kenyan Sand boa (Sandy)
1.1 Rat snakes (Sebastian. Luna.)
1.0 Dusky Pygmy rattlesnake (Baliss)

0.0.2 Firebelly toads (Phoenix & Pyro)
1.0 Golden tree frog (Oro)

1.0 Brown anole (Oliver)
1.0 Bearded dragon (Zeddicus)

1.0 Papillon (Legend)
0.1 "mutt" cat (Jaylan)

Lots of fish (guppies mostly)


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha Daeny..only you would post in it reptile form..

If anyone doesn't know what those stand for...

1.0.0 means you have 1 male 
0.1.0 means you have 1 female
0.0.0 means you ahve one unsexed
lol!

I am planning on adding 1 more bun, and MAYBE my show bun..

Then I want about 3 milksnakes...a hondouran ghost, albino nelson, and whatever catches my eye 

I really love Rainbow boas; but they get too large. I promised myself no reptiles that can eat my babies! Plus, milksnakes own my heart.

I do also plan on extending my leopard geckos by at least 2 females and 1 male..at least.

I would also liked to get a breeding trio of African Fat Tails

And maybe 1 more crested gecko...so that is 10 more! D:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2010)

hmm

3 female mice
3 male buns
1 cat

will add....1 female bun. maybe 1 female cat that lives at my parents thats mine


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 22, 2010)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> do my kids count as animals if so add 4 more to that,lol


:biggrin2:if we are counting kids then i have 2 and 1 husband. thats enough


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 22, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > do my kids count as animals if so add 4 more to that,lol
> ...


yes!!!!!!!!! forgot the husband, i think he is the worst of them all,lol


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 22, 2010)

Did you get your mice Brenda? When?! Photos! lol



I am not married..but my live in boyfiend is def a pet to clean up after


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2010)

lol will put pics in my blog...tomorrow? still need to take some


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 22, 2010)

I have:
2 dogs (Kara and Bree)
4 rabbits (Korr, Lillian, Ginny, Amelia)
2 Gerbils (Lincoln, Sara) 

At one point I had 7 gerbils and 4 fish and long with the 2 dogs and 3 rabbits (at the time).


----------



## dazsgeo (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally a place I can feel normal when it comes to the number of pets I have.

I share my home with-
4 dogs
5 cats
5 ferrets
3 parrots
1 rabbit


----------



## missyscove (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 3 mammals: Fiona & Timmy and our 14 year old golden retriever, Missy.
I also have a 20 gallon freshwater tank with a good number of fish and an insane number of snails.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW some of you guys have alot of pets, very cool! 

I have 2 bunnies, Sophie boy and Bentley, 2 cats Tori and Cali.

I noticed some of you have Beta fish, I have a question for you. I'm a pet sitter so I'm taking care of this client that has a dog, cat, 3 bunnies, hamster, frog and a Beta fish. The Beta and Frogs bowls were disgusting when I first started the job so I filled bowls of water and cleaned them the next day. My question is the Beta is in a very small bowl almost like the ones they sell them in. I know it's horrible and want to know it they live long in that small 'vase.' Thanks for your help and will relay it to the owner to do something if it helps the poor fishy.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 22, 2010)

I would say a minimum of 2.5 gallons with a small filter or bubbler is the MINIMUM. I am with RandomWitakor now and beleive 5 gallons is the minimum..but yeah.

Here is a care sheet maybe you can share with them
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=18075&st=0


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 22, 2010)

11 rabbits
3 cats
1 fish
1 dog

16 total. 
Not counting the horse I ride, which isn't on my property lol. She's not mine, but I call her mine. 

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 22, 2010)

2 dogs, a great dane and a bull-mastiff, 1 zebra finch, and 9 bunnies.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 23, 2010)

2 Rabbits-Chase and Little Bunny and 2 cats-Angiamelina and George


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooh wow.. Where do I even begin! I'm going to list them out and then we'll count them.. lol

I have:

*Five* Dogs: 

||*Chezney - *Saint Bernard || *Osgood *- Cavachon || *Datsyuk* - Cavachon ||*Madison* - Pembroke Welsh Corgi || *Nova* - Collie/Shepherd Mix ||

[align=left]*Four*INSIDE Cats: 

||*Skitz (Skittles)* || *Sneakers* || *Shadow *||* Sasha* ||[/align]
[align=left]*Seven* OUTSIDE Cats:[/align]
[align=left]|| *Dingo Dingo II* || *7th Street* || *JoJo* || *Mr. Pickles* || *Marmalade* || *Tiger* ||* Mittens* ||[/align]
[align=left]*Eighteen* Chickens:[/align]
[align=left]||* No Names* ||[/align]
[align=left]*One* Duck:
|| *Bert* - Muscovy||[/align]
[align=left]*Three* Goats:[/align]
[align=left]|| *CleCle* - Nubian Cross || *Lilly* - Nubian || *Cow* - Pygmy ||[/align]
[align=left]*Twenty-Four* Rabbits: [/align]
[align=left]|| *Not Naming them all* ||[/align]
[align=left]|| *Harlequins* || *Rhinelanders* || *Silver Martens* || *Flemish Giants* || *Mini Lops* ||[/align]
[align=left]*Six *Horses:[/align]
[align=left]|| *Vegas* - Paint || *Bucknuts* - Bucksin ||*Cini* - Paint Mini|| *Thunder* - Paint Mini || *Diablo* - Bay Mini ||* LuLu* - Chesnut Mini ||[/align]
[align=left]*One* Dwarf Hamster:[/align]
[align=left]|| *Tango* ||[/align]
[align=left]*One* Hermit Crab:[/align]
[align=left]|| *Fred* ||[/align]

[align=left]So.. All together, I have.. *70 *pets. -faints-[/align]

[align=left]I love living on a farm though.. It's great <3 I love all the animals that I see come in and go.[/align]




[align=left][/align]




[align=center][/align]


----------



## CalifornianKit (Jul 23, 2010)

THIS should be fun haha

I have WAY too many animals to count...

Mine alone are..

6 buns (4 Cali's 2 ND's) (Rosie, Jax, Ruby. Zsa Zsa, Chance, and No name)

1 1/2 Horses (Pregnant Horse) (Blaze and Foal)

1 Dog (Maltese/Rat terrier) (Scout)

1 Cat (Evil) (Lucy)

2 Hamsters (Robo Dwarf Hamsters) (Pip and Squeak)

1 Sheep (Hampshire/Suffolk) (Sheepy or Dizzy)

1 Calf (Brahma) (Artimis)

1 Pony (Shetland) (Lizzie)

And as a FAMILY we have

6 buns (ND's and Cali's) (Jax, Rosie, Ruby, No Name, Zsa Zsa, and Chance)

4 1/2 horses (Shelby, Tawny, Blaze, Sahara, and Foal)

1 calf (Brahma) (Artimis)

1 sheep (Hampshire/Suffolk) (Sheepy or Dizzy)

2 hamsters (Robo Dwarf Hampsters) (Pip and Squeak)

1 pony (Shetland) (Lizzie)

2 dogs (Sibby Husky/Chow Chow, Piper) (Maltese/Rat Terrier, Scout)

1 cat (Evil) (Lucy)

and approximately 70,000 chickens



I love living on a farm btw :biggrin:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 23, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Haha Daeny..only you would post in it reptile form..
> 
> If anyone doesn't know what those stand for...
> 
> ...


Reptile form is a lot easier  

And just to tempt you....my ghost honudran 








AHH I FORGOT MY BETTA FISH! Aww how could I!? He's my fishy baby and does not deserve to be lumped in with the fish in the tank...he's too smart and pretty for them D:

1.0 betta - Caspian II (Caspian I died)

So....not counting the fish in the tank or the corn snake eggs that are incubating (we're not keeping them) I have a total of 30 animals ^_^


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 23, 2010)

Currently I have

1 dog Phoenix my pride and joy

1 cat Boss my husband pride and joy

2 Bunnies Storm and Jessi my other pride and joys 

2 Beta fish Fire and Ice a couple dozen feeder fish Guppies in the tanks with the bettas.

5 foster kittens that go back to the shelter in a couple of weeks. 


So that make 4 mammals and 2 fish permeant. A open door of foster kittens.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

Forum always makes me feel better...I had a farm upbringing but it's different in the city!


----------



## Ruby03 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Flash wrote:*


> My question is the Beta is in a very small bowl almost like the ones they sell them in. I know it's horrible and want to know it they live long in that small 'vase.' Thanks for your help and will relay it to the owner to do something if it helps the poor fishy.



They actually prefer a smaller more crowded bowl... I thought the same thing about them needing more room at first. I transferred mine into a big bowl and he stopped swimming and hid at the bottom all the time  So I did a little reseach and found that they like the tiny bowls. He is much happier now that he is back in his smaller bowl with a plant to hide behind


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 23, 2010)

I have three dogs.
One dog named Toffee, a terrier mix who is 11 and getting slow  She is female.
I got a springer spaniel named Tara. She is 6 years old.
A Jack russell terrier named Cody who is a neutered male. He is 10months old.

I own four cats.
A neutered sliver tabby male named Jay. Hes three
A neutered ginger and white male names Miller. Hes two
A spayed ginger and white female named Roxy. She is three.
A ginger neutered male named Bambi. Hes one.
*Miller and Roxy are sister and brother

I have three ponies. 
They are all shetland ponies.
A chestnut 3 year old filly. Named Ruby. Though I thinks shes a shetland crossed with a welsh.
A bay 2 year old female with the name of Gealach. Its irish for moon as she was born on a full moon so we were told lol. 
A black one year old gelding/colt named Jack.
*Jack and Gealach are brother and sister, I have them since april.

I own one rabbit.. for now 
He is 8month old sable marten rabbit. I have him for about 10 weeks now.

I got one guinea pig.. Also for now 
He is 4 months and a beige argente. I have him for three weeks 



As you all can see I got alot of animals. Might I add all are indoors except for the horses of course, though one does like to come in the odd time to the kitchen door for a carrot  Oh and like I said, I still not done.. Adding to my crew soon


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ruby03 wrote: *


> *Flash wrote:*
> 
> 
> > My question is the Beta is in a very small bowl almost like the ones they sell them in. I know it's horrible and want to know it they live long in that small 'vase.' Thanks for your help and will relay it to the owner to do something if it helps the poor fishy.
> ...


Alisha; that is actually incorrect. he probably swamed to the bottom because it was a bowl and didn't have good water quaility. In the wilde they actually have large territories. If you click on the link I provided; they give great info and history.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Haha Daeny..only you would post in it reptile form..
> ...


*dies* You are so lucky!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for this thread! It makes me feel less alone for sharing our home with a variety of critters. 

We have 13...

3 House Rabbits
3 Ratties +1 foster
2 Inside Cats
2 Guinea Pigs
1 Hamster
1 Crested Gecko
1 Betta Fish


----------



## Ruby03 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *Ruby03 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Flash wrote:*
> ...


this is the link I used... they are native to shallow, mashy waters... My Betta is happy in his gallon bowl...

http://www.siamsbestbettas.com/intro.html


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 24, 2010)

"The betta can live comfortably in only enough water to cover it. "

Do not agree with that statement at all from the link you posted. They can survive such conditions, but will they be comfortable? No. The rice paddies they inhabit are not _that _shallow, nor is the water muddy all year long. There is natural filtration. As you can see, the habitat is also _expansive_. Providing lots of swimming room. 









It's a common myth people believe that betta's are comfortable or enjoy tiny bowls.

For more myths and learn the truth, please visit this link below. 

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=17970


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 24, 2010)

Double Post.


----------



## Ruby03 (Jul 24, 2010)

My guy is in a gallon tank with foliage, which is a lot bigger than the cup he came in... He did not seem happy and would not eat in the larger space... I guess my guy is a rarity. I apologize for any miss information. I certainly do not condone improper care of pets of any kind. 

:bunny22:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 24, 2010)

My betta is in a gallon bowl as well....but I hope to move him to a 2.5 or a 5 gallon tank with plants after I finish moving into our new apartment. He seems happy enough in his bowl though, he eats well (like a pig) and gets weekly water changes.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 24, 2010)

What you don't see, is that the water might be shallow, but they get a lot of that shallow water in terriotry. So it may be, a foot deep (guess), but they have 2 miles (Guess, just exaggerating) of it.

I don't mean to be rude; but he probably wasn't eating due to water quality. It is harder to control water quality in bowls. Even though the water is "Shallow" there is a lot of filtration and movement, beleive it or not.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't think its impossible that they can live happily in a smaller container. Mine seems to be just fine in his bowl, but I still want to try him in something bigger just the same. If he doesn't seem happy I will move him back, though.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 24, 2010)

I think it is too hard to gauge a fish emotions. Because of things like water quality can make such a huge difference in life. After reading ultimate bettas, I won't ever go back.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, Caspian II is always swimming around, he always eats his food when I drop it in, he comes to the side of the bowl to say hi whenever I walk by (he doesn't flare up), his colors are nice and vibrant, fins and scales in good shape, and he gets weekly water changes unless the water looks too dirty before the scheduled water change. If that's not a happy fish then I don't know what is.


----------



## degrassi (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 

- Gimpy my rabbit
- Petrie my Box Turtle
- Barkley my dog, he's a bichon/cocker
- and I have 8 Aquariums running right now. A 90g(african cichlids), 58g(fully planted), 40g, 2x20g, 15g and 2x10g. I breed a bunch of different species of fish but right now i'm obsessed with shrimp. I breed cherry shrimp and green shrimp and I'm also attempting to get my Crystal red shrimp to breed for me. My friends make fun of me but my "shrimp farm" is a great little money maker :biggrin:


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 24, 2010)

I used to have a few ghost shrimp in my fish tank but they die so quickly


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 24, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> I don't think its impossible that they can live happily in a smaller container. Mine seems to be just fine in his bowl, but I still want to try him in something bigger just the same. If he doesn't seem happy I will move him back, though.


Bigger is always better, but don't be surprised if your Betta becomes shocked by the change. He will need to adjust, like any animal. Going off their food temporarily during this period is nothing to worry about either.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 25, 2010)

I have fire in a 2.5 gallon and Ice is a five. I plan to buy a 20 gallon and split it up into four and buy two more bettas.


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Jul 25, 2010)

In our house we have 

3 dogs (a heeler, a heeler/husky mix, and a lab/pit mix)

2 new rabbits (mini rex's)

2 chickens so far (millie fluer D'uccles)

about 70 snakes of various species (selling many of them though)

a tiger salamander

A tokay gecko

A handful of taratunlas

A scorpion

A centipede

A couple thousand roaches

A boyfriend

and I think thats about it as far as living things go.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 25, 2010)

*TwistedSerpent wrote: *


> A couple thousand roaches


Ooohh I forgot about Brandon's roaches too! We don't have a couple thousand though....more like around 50.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey, this is kind of fun! 
I have 31 rabbits(with three does bred at this moment) and subject to change.
1-Bay Arabian Mare- 17 year old- Jasmine
1 Solid Red Dun Appaloosa Gelding- 26 years young- Phoenix
1 Gray Morgan Mare- 10 Years old- Oriana- bred to a QH stud
1 Golden Dun Solid Paint/Quarter Horse Filly- 2 years old- Tessa
My dog passed last year but she still lives in her urn at the foot of my bed.



Pheonix is my man, no human male in my life. Though the farrier/Tessa's breeder is a VERY nice guy and I would Love to date him, he has the same take on animals that I do. we work well together-Tessa's got a heck of a story with her. Micheal bred Tessa for what is now his ex-wife. So he wants her to have a good home that's why he'll give her to me.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have 10 animals. 6 dogs- 5 yorkshire terriers and 1 yorkshire terrier maltese cross, 2 cats (not pedigree), and 2 rabbits. 

The 6 dogs are really my parents, and one of the cats is my sister's, so really I myself only have 3 pets. Lily, my cat, and Benji and Pippin. When I get my own place I'm toying with the idea of a Great Dane, as I have always been totally in love with them, but we will have to see. If not, then a smaller dog, but definately a dog in my life.


I have also had hamsters- syrian and roborofski (omg spelling sorry haha) and gerbils, who were just precious. We also had a large and very expensive aquarium fish tank with a bunch of fish (my dad's) but he gave it to my uncle.

I could nevvveeerrr be without pets- they really enrich your life!  But I love only having a few of my own. 2 rabbits, my cat, and a dog would be perfect for me, because I'd love to give as much time, energy, love (and money on toys etc. etc.) as possible to just a few pets. 


Jen


----------



## schneider1022 (Jul 30, 2010)

35 Sr. Rabbits 
20 Jr. Rabbits 
4 Dogs
1 Cat

---------
60 Animals


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 30, 2010)

I have:
2 dogs; Daisy & Yannik
3 cats; Missy, Kagome and a foster, Orca.
2 rabbits; Ookpik & Newt
1 hedgehog; Rocky
1 goldfish; Sammi
1 betta; Shiseido

Wow has my list ever shrunk! lol


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, I really don't feel so alone anymore ^^

Alright. lets start with mine:
Cats: PJ, Julie, Miyu and Belle
Rabbits: Martie and Jezzabelle

So 6 of my own...

Now I live at home right now due to going to school, so my family's pets:

Cats: Emma, Missy, Rocky, Sheena, Oreo, Oskher, Kiki, Cynder
Dogs: Boo(yorkie), Pumba(AkitaX), Jayde(German Shepherd)
Guinea pigs: Mordred and Roland(From Stephen King's The Dark Tower series^^)

so all together...19...wow


----------



## levi_mom (Aug 2, 2010)

In addition to Levi, we have:

Dante (Bullmastiff, our stoic boy)








Macie (Mastiff & momma to all. She is my pet soul mate)






Zander (Siberian husky and all around goofball)






Gustav (German Shep mix, the smartest pup I've ever seen)





Karma (black) & Kismet (grey)








We also have a 13 year old cockatiel named Sammy and a young parakeet/budgie named Gymea.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2010)

Just wanted to add about bettas 

The tiny cups they are sold in are meant to be temporary. Just because they can survive in them doesn't mean they should be forced to live in them forever. Can you imagine how fast the water goes toxic in such a small container?

You can't see ammonia build up in a fish tank/bowl. You would only know if it was there by using a test kit. Smaller containers/tanks need to have water changes done more frequently. 

Bettas are tropical fish so they do fare better in warmer temperatures. If you think your betta is listless and just laying around the bottom of the tank check your water temperature. 

Bettas can be house in regular fish tanks with filters and other fish. You just have to provide them with appropriate tank mates and filters that aren't too strong as they are not the strongest swimmers. They also appreciate places to hide such as smooth caves (as to not rip their fragile fins) I use coffee cups turned on their side for betta caves. Live plants are appreciated as well although silk plants are fine too.

Bettas are one of the most beautiful and interactive fish you can keep as a pet. If your betta is bored get him or her a mirror. Gives them lot's of exercise while they are flaring at "another" betta lol Just be sure to take it down and give them a break. You don't want them constantly in flare mode.


----------



## Ruby03 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for those tips Maria!

Mine likes to play. I have a pink highlighter that he loves 

I think that bigger bowl wouldn't stay warm enough and that is why he stayed at the bottom. He seems to be very happy in his gallon tank with his plants and little castle. 

I certainly understand that the cup is a temporary housing arrangement. I didn't research enough about his habitat and in turn, miss informed on this thread and I apologize for that. I love my pets.


----------



## countrybuns (Aug 2, 2010)

I have

1 hamster named Yoshi
1 leopard ghecko named Dragon
5 rabbits (Jasper, Fergie, Huck Finn, Daisy Duke and Charlee)
and a dog named Baylee
so 8 total


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it would be so much fun if we had like one huuuge room and everyone on the forum brought all their pets


----------



## akane (Aug 3, 2010)

5 sugar gliders
4 parakeets
6 rabbits
2 cats
2 dogs
4 horses
4 chickens (was over 100 but a weasel attacked them)
3 guinea fowl (was 18 but weasel got them too)

That comes out to be 30.

My betas were kept in my community tanks of 29 and 55 gallons. I also put one in a 90g temporarily. They did great and lived many years. Personally I just couldn't keep any fish in less than a 5g and usually a 10g. No fish lives in that small of area in the wild and a tank those sizes is only about $10 so there is no excuse for not upgrading to at least a 5g.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 3, 2010)

My family and I have...

2 dogs
Jolie: Chihuahua
Casey: Cocker spaniel Mix
2 Cats
Roxi: Tuxedo.wild child
Oreo: cow.the lover
1 Rat
Henry: Hooded. brown and white
14 rabbits
Monster, Chevy, Rocky, Phil, Beyonce, Lola, Candi, Frenchy, Violet, Butter, Flash, three no named babies


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 8, 2010)

haha, i have

13 goldfishies

1 Rabbit Snowflake

1 Guinea pig Twinky

Which makes 15:shock:


EDIT: Also, I am getting a turtle next week:biggrin:


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 8, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> Hmm...I have:
> 
> 22 snakes (with 12 eggs in the incubator)
> 3 frogs
> ...


Just wanted to add that we now have:

0.0.2 copperheads (Lysander and Godric)
0.0.1 cottonmouth (Alastair)

They are for education talks at a park near where we live. 

We also now have:

0.0.1 grey tree frog 

He was rescued from PetSmart where an employee found him under one of the shelves caked in dog hair. He was washed off and is now perfectly fine living in our frog tank.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 9, 2010)

Will add when im done counting them, which will be tomorrow:biggrin:


----------



## Jaded (Aug 10, 2010)

10 dogs (Beshon, Lapso)
7 rabbits (Mini Lops, Giants, Dwarfs)
2 cats (Tabby, Persian)
6 fish
1 pet lamb (NZ Romney

total #36


----------



## mistyjr (Sep 15, 2010)

I have...

11 Rabbits ( 1 Mr, 4 JW, 5 LH, 1 JW/LH mix,) 
2 Dogs ( 1 Pug name Crazy, 1 Doberman name Sadie(lookin for 
a new home)
40 gallon long tank (some fish)
20 gallon tank (empty)
5 gallon tank (empty)

And Oh, 3 children and a husband. They are worse then any pets.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just Babii and Sparkles


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 16, 2010)

ihave 1 rabbit, 1 parakeet, 2 betta, and 1 kissing gourammi and 1 algea eater


----------



## Jaded (Sep 18, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> 10 dogs (Beshon, Lapso)
> 7 rabbits (Mini Lops, Giants, Dwarfs)
> 2 cats (Tabby, Persian)
> 6 fish
> ...


There is no point for me to even count mine I'm always going to get more.

8 Dogs (Beshon, Lapso, Blue Heeler)
11 Rabbits (Mini Lop, Flemish Giant, Netherland Dwarf, English Spot)
2 Cats (Tabby, persian)
6 fish
1 pet lamb
1 goat

Total #29 + a tired arm


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Sep 20, 2010)

This is the least amount of animals I've had but here goes:

Murry (Cat), Domino (Beagle/Bassat), and Rodeo (Blue Heeler).





Murry looks thrilled in the background right?

Jakey





Gorby - and 6 more on the way saturday!!!





and Randy with Murry:


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2010)

currently have 2 rabbits -Willow blue rex and Walter -netherland dwarf lop and two turtles -Groobz and Leonardo, and one cat-Taffy. Oh and two teenagers


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 20, 2010)

I have five.

My two rats Ellie and Rikku.
My hamster Bobby.
My cat Momo.
And my new rabbit Odin.


----------



## Anaira (Sep 20, 2010)

Jessica, that rat in your avatar is adorable! I'm jealous everytime I see it, lol. We don't get rats like that here; neither dumbos, or the colouring.

I have,

2 dogs,(Cody, Beaudine)
4 cats,(Chuckey, Pepa, Rocky, Elsa)
2 rabbits,(Reuben, Willoughby)
6 guinea pigs,(Arthur, Rosie, Annie, Tessie, Alfie, Badger)
6 rats.(Cyrus, Jasper, Corin, Shiloh, Rilian, Bree)


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 20, 2010)

You really don't have the coloring over in NZ?
It's fairly common over here in the states.
And thank you! Her name is Rikku, and she is pretty cute.
Don't let her sweet little face fool you though.
She's a devil in disguise.
Ear biting, cage destroying little hooligan.


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Sep 20, 2010)

I have 14 rabbits
2 dogs 
3 cats (one is currently on walkabout)
20 chickens
and 1 slightly deformed red angus calf

This is our wayward calf "Odd Patrick" tormenting Viktor (husky heeler mix)





This is when we first got the calf - he's standing next to Laila (boxer)


----------



## Anaira (Sep 21, 2010)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> You really don't have the coloring over in NZ?
> It's fairly common over here in the states.
> And thank you! Her name is Rikku, and she is pretty cute.
> Don't let her sweet little face fool you though.
> ...


Nah, we only have a grand total of 11 colors, and five markings; with possibly a new fluffy-fur long hair gene popping up. NZ isn't allowed to import rats, so we have a really small gene pool; so we tend to end up with aggressive males, too. We just had down-unders come into the country, when the law changed, so there aren't many of those around, either. Most have health problems.


Hehe, she sounds a real character. I've had the ear-bites before, too; and eye bites!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 22, 2010)

Anaira wrote:


> Nah, we only have a grand total of 11 colors, and five markings; with possibly a new fluffy-fur long hair gene popping up. NZ isn't allowed to import rats, so we have a really small gene pool; so we tend to end up with aggressive males, too. We just had down-unders come into the country, when the law changed, so there aren't many of those around, either. Most have health problems.
> 
> 
> Hehe, she sounds a real character. I've had the ear-bites before, too; and eye bites!



You mean the harley coat right? Quite a few of the breeders around here have them. I looked into maybe getting one. But rat breeders in Colorado are just a tad... snooty?

And she is, such a silly girl. So mean to her cage mate sometimes though. Somebody needs to put her in line! Not me though. She is smart, and I value my ears. :bow


----------



## Anaira (Sep 22, 2010)

No, I looked harleys up(We don't have them here, so didn't know what they were), and these won't be connected at all, genetically. These will be a NZ unique breed; the hairs are longer. At this stage, we don't know if the gene has any health issues, as it has literally just jumped up. There are only three fluffy rats, but more carrying the gene; so hopefully, there will be more.

We only have two other fur-types; smooth, ordinary fur, and NZ-nude; the nude is rare, and has extreme health issues. Unfortunately, silly back yard breeders still breed it, if they can, irrespective of the health problems. 

Here's a link to a thread on the two males. Gorgeous, no?


----------



## wooly_queen (Sep 22, 2010)

I have:

30 rabbits
3 cats
3 dogs
2 goldfish
1 bearded dragon
1 red-tail boad consritor

So that makes 40 even.


----------



## StumpysGiants (Sep 30, 2010)

hehehe well if i add them up i might get a shock But here goes

7 horse's (QH's, QHxArab's & Paint's)
30+ sheep (ewe's & lamb's)
2 dogs (Blue Heeler & Heading Dog)
3 cats (bitza's(bits of everything))
7 Tropical fish (key hole, Angel & Tetra's)
2 Turtle's (Red Eared)
60 Chickens (all different types of purebred's)
20 Bantams (Black n Buff Pekin's)
10 Guinea Fowl
11 Pheasants (Ringneck)
10 Californian Quail
25 Coturnix Quail
6 Ducks (Pekin)
12 Rabbits (Blue n Black Giant Flemish)

so yeah im to scared to add it up and yeah i will probly end up with more by the end of this breeding season  hehehe you just gota love pets


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 7, 2010)

1 rabbit (want more when i can)
2 dogs (at my parents house)
1 beta fish (in a 5 gallon for now)
1 cat (very mean and unsocial by her choice, at my parents house)
1 boyfriend (obsessed with video games)

i think thats it. i may have to edit if i forgot one or two lol


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 7, 2010)

AquaticRex wrote:


> 1 boyfriend (obsessed with video games)



Hahaha gave me a good laugh.
Sounds like we have the same breed of boyfriend.


----------



## pixxie (Nov 1, 2010)

i have a black standard poodle jagger, tan chihuahua bentley, guinea pig dizzy, and a bunny hugo. check them out on my RO blog:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61686&forum_id=6
or se them on my site(in the making, will be pics very soon)
http://www.thecrittercabin.webs.com/
chey:biggrin2:


----------



## pixxie (Nov 1, 2010)

StumpysGiants wrote:


> hehehe well if i add them up i might get a shock But here goes
> 
> 7 horse's (QH's, QHxArab's & Paint's)
> 30+ sheep (ewe's & lamb's)
> ...


so i'm guessing you love on the farm.....lol:biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have 16....
> 
> 8 Bunnies of my own
> 1 sanctuary Bunny
> ...



I have 17....

7Bunnies of my own
1 sanctuary Bunny
2Foster Bunnies (Though one should be leaving soon.)
1 Dog
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Leopard Geckos
2 Viper Geckos
1 African Fat Tail aka AFT.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 4, 2010)

2 dogs
1 cat
10 rabbits
1 snake


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

3 dogs
3 cats
2 guinea pigs
1 rabbit
1 hamster
1 corn snake
1 bearded dragon
1 leopard gecko
2 saltwater fishtanks
2 fresh water fishtanks

And that's it...


----------



## ABBUNNY (Nov 4, 2010)

3 QH mares ( Rock Country Spice(chestnut), Hollywood Dun Rey(buckskin) and Hollywoods Last Dawn(buckskin)
4 ponies Baby Doll(pinto)her baby Misty (pinto), Sunny( Palomino) and baby Stormy (smuddy buckskin)
8 goats 7 Boers-Pete,Pansy,Present,Bell Hannah, Rosie and Bud(Rosies baby) 1 French Alpine Im Kiddin Around Marah
4 White New Zealands(Sue,Nore,Bull & Dinner) 1 White Satin Slick, 1 Cal Doe Pig with 8 babies and 7 NZ-Satin babies
7 dogs 4 rat terriers (Maddie,Cricket,Joey & Missy) 1 Blue Heeler (SkyAnne) and 2 Dachshunds (Oscar and Zoey)
lots of cats(15 I think) 
And LUV them all


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 1 dog and 1 cat. 

Phoenix is going to be four in a couple of month my dog

Boss is 1 1/2


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 21, 2010)

We currently have.... 
11 Chickens
20 plus rabbits (Numbers always changing due to litters)
4 Dogs
4 Cats
About 18 Fish 
And... 1 Guinea Pig!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have 16....
> ...



I have 15....

7 Bunnies of my own
1 sanctuary Bunny
1 Foster Bunny
1 Dog
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Leopard Geckos
2 Viper Geckos


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2011)

I have 13...

7 Bunnies of my own
1 sanctuary Bunny
1 Dog
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Leopard Geckos
1 Viper Geckos


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 1, 2011)

My total is 19:
2 cats
2 turtles
9 birds
2 gerbils
2 fish tanks (30 guppies, 4 tetras, 1 frog)
1 rabbit, but getting another soon


----------



## Violet Crumbles (Feb 21, 2011)

Today.....

1 dog (Great Dane)
2 cats
3 pigeons (homers)
4 Toggenburg dairy goats (expecting 4 more in the next 30 days)
4 Royal Palm turkeys
15 meat chickens
22 show chickens (3 Bantam Dotties, 7 RIR, 5 BR, 5 SLW, 2 Black Sumatra)
33 rabbits (24 Jersey Wooly, 8 Polish, 1 spoiled rotten Belgian Hare)

So, 84. 'Course, the poultry fluctuates a lot and the rabbits just a bit but this is about right

I'm renting now so can't have fish. I miss them.  I'm thinking I'm going to have to fix up the small decorative pond out front and keep some there. :biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 21, 2011)

Is "wow, I have no idea" a good number? 

Between rescue and now the farm, the number of animals here fluctuates _constantly_. The farm, because new animals are born, animals are sold, and older animals die. The rescue for about the same reason; new intake, placements, and unfortunately losses. Add to that numbers like the feeder colony (we have 15 active bins so far of mice and soft furred rats) and I don't know how I'd begin to keep track of numbers here short of a spreadsheet (huh, good idea). I know that as of last season, the farm alone had around 300 animals worth of breeding stock, plus babies. :O

I think I should just get a sticker that says, "In case of a fire, send reinforcements."


----------



## Violet Crumbles (Feb 21, 2011)

*Violet Crumbles wrote: *


> Today.....
> 
> 1 dog (Great Dane)
> 2 cats
> ...


*Make that 87! I just helped deliver Toggenburg triplets! :yahoo:*(the first one was stuck)


----------



## Boz (Feb 21, 2011)

My numbers jump around with fosters and stuff but right now I'm at a "low" especially compared to a lot of replies on here! 

I have...
4 rabbits (a trio and a single)
1 dog
1 mouse
1 gerbil

So a total of 7!


----------



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Feb 21, 2011)

I have 22! Soon to be 23!!

2 dogs: Emma and Buddy.
20 soon to be 21 rabbits: Kryptonite, Red Pepper, Tinkerbell, Dancing on Glass, Wild Child, October, Alexandria, Slinky, Black Midnight, Kalulu, Esme, Nona, Gem, Desperoux, Killer, Looks that Kill, Live Wire, Aerosmith, Sparkle and Fudge. I'll be getting a new wooly on Fri, can't wait!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 21, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have 13...
> 
> 7 Bunnies of my own
> 1 sanctuary Bunny
> ...





> I have 14...
> 
> 7 Bunnies of my own
> 1 sanctuary Bunny
> ...


----------



## rachelann (Feb 22, 2011)

I have 5 
2 dogs: Moose a wire haired Dapple Dachshund, and Toby an American Staffordshire Terrier 
2 Cats: Hercules a black DSH, and Hayley a Snowshoe/ Flame point Siamese mix. 

and of course Humphrey, whatever his little bunnyself if.


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 22, 2011)

9 right now, counting the turtle and fish tank

We have 3 dogs,
Almost 11 yr old male golden retriever
15 month old male golden retriever
20 month old female great pyrenees/golden retriever

2 bunnies
1 yr old (today) female broken chestnut mini lop
almost 2 yr old male blue harlequin single mane lionhead

1 foster bunny
2 yr old female Lilac

1 cat
13 yr old male orange Siberian 

many fish

1 female red eared slider turtle

Random foster dogs, here and there, none right now

and I want 1 or 2 more bunnies: I'd like a holland lop and a mini rex :O)


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 22, 2011)

I currently have: 

3 rabbits 
2 chinchillas
3 pet mice
1 hamster
1 cat
3 African fat tail geckos (might be two soon)
3 leopard geckos (might be two soon)
1 crested gecko
2 king snakes
1 corn snake. 

So 20ish


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2011)

Myia stop tempting me.  I keep looking at his picture. Didn't know you planned on letting a leo go to. Let me know which.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol only because my friend reeeeeally wants my enigma male. In the changes I am going through with the geckos it might be better just to have females


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2011)

That is what I have all females. Though if it is a different kind does it matter.


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2011)

It keeps changing....

Last count:

*8 rabbits* (S'more crossed the Bridge....and then we added our Amazing Gracie)
*2 dogs* (Lilah and Eden)
*1 fire skink* (Heph... short for Hephaestus, the god of fire)
*1 guinea pig* (Poe...our newest addition...named after Edgar Allen Poe)


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 26, 2011)

oh dear.....

I have:

107+ Gerbils(I am a Breeder)
2 Steppe Lemmings
2 Cockatiels
7 dogs(2 BCs, 1 NSDTR, 1 Terrier X, 1 Lurcher, 2 random muttlies)
2 Rabbits
1 Garter Snake
1 Betta
2 other aquariums filled mostly with Guppies

and no, I do not live on a farm lol


----------



## wordstoasong (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is my list of pets!!!

2 horses (mine)
3 dogs (one mine)
3 cats
5 goldfish
5 guinea pigs
1 rabbit (mine)

Yup, that's about it. Also getting another dog, which will be shared with my BF and I.


----------



## Jynxie (Feb 28, 2011)

1 female German Shepherd
1 female Torti Cat
1 female Okeetee Corn Snake
1 male Amel Corn Snake

1 unknown Green Spotted Puffer fish (25 gallon)
1 male Red Betta
1 community tank 29 gallons. Platies + tetras
1 semi agreesive tank 25 gallons. Barbs.

Soon to add a bunny. :3


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have...

1 cat
2 dogs
3 gerbils (one is pregnant and due to have babies soon)
1 bunny but I am getting a buck and a doe pair so I'll have 3 bunnies very soon!


----------



## Boz (Feb 28, 2011)

itsazoo wrote:


> oh dear.....
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...



Gerbils!!!!!! 
I love gerbils. I am jealous. I am looking for a pair or two and it's hard to find them around here! Even at pet stores! But I do not want to buy from them. Plus, I want some "cool" colors. My favs are Burmese, Silver Nutmeg, Gray Agouti, Siamese, and anything overly mottled. The Dark Patched Pieds I've seen in photos are way adorable too!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

I want another pair or actually I just want a lot more gerbils!!!


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have 2 bunnies (hopefully three) and 3 cats


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets see I have personally have

1 bunny -Freckles- was told she's a female and I'm going with that

1 Cat - Chris- 2 year old female orange tabby named after my favorite country singer chris cagle

2 cockatiels- Halloween and Hallows Eve- Hallloween is pied Hallows Eve is lutino got them on halloween 2010

and in the house

4 dogs - Luna, Presley, Sissy/baby, bear- 3 belong to taylers parents and one to someone they know

2 cats ( not counting mine)-dynimate and Harley

1 Bunny (not counting mine)- Sweet Heart

8 or so chickens 

and then they rent out other sections of the property so really i have no idea how many animals on here


----------



## itsazoo (Mar 5, 2011)

I want some "cool" colors. My favs are Burmese, Silver Nutmeg, Gray Agouti, Siamese, and anything overly mottled. The Dark Patched Pieds I've seen in photos are way adorable too!

lol, we have all those colours exept for Silver Nutmeg which is our current project, we are thinking Kira X Amber..next project is Mottled Burmese  thinking Ace X Ariel for that. LCP Agouti is a stunning colour along the silver nutmeg/polar fox looking scheme as well.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!! Love the variety everyone has. I miss my reptiles now though. 

We have 37 total.

13 Equines... 8 horses, 4 ponies and 1 mini donkey. Percheron stallion, Ben; APHA mare, Angel; Pinto ASB/Oldenburg mare, Jeni; Apolo (Angel x Ben), Jadyn (Jeni x Ben); Mack (Maddy the Morgan (RIP) x Ben); QH, Buck; POA, Sadie (aka Baby Girl); Shetland/Welsh, Pone Pone (show name Glory Pony); her daughter x my old Appy stallion, Gabby; Toga (Sara the Appy (RIP) x Ben); his son (oopsy) out of Pone Pone, Giblet (Agent Gibbs) and last but not least, which he'll let you know if you forgot about him, mini Donkey, Eric (aka Little Man)

6 Dogs of various breeds. Largest is Donk, the Bull Mastiff and then Mo, a Schiperke/Peke mix.
4 Cats, all indoors. Seabiscuit (Biscuit for short), Mouse, Lexi and Gizmo. Biscuit and Mouse were barn bottle babies and are 7 & 8yo now. They are both Blue DSH, but Biscuit is marked like a Bengal, I call him my blue bengal wannabe... lol Not sure how old Lexi is, she was adopted from a family member getting divorced. She's a dilute calico. And Gizmo is still a kitten and is a Maine Coon mix.

2 male Syrian Hamsters, Bear Bear, black w/ white markings and SUPER soft, and Mr. T., he's white w/ brown and cream paint markings.

9 Dwarf Hamsters... don't ask!! I didn't want THAT many, but they felt their population needed to increase. ugh They are really cute though and very sweet.

1 Guinea Piggy, Daisy Mae. She's the wild haired variety, mostly white w/ brown and black on her head and face. I love her. She's my little girl.

1 Flemish Giant, Miss Hope, Silly Bun Bun

1 Hedgehog, Napoleon... He's just the sweetest and cutest darn thing EVER!!! I never thought of having a hedgehog, but son requested one as a Christmas gift. I caved and found a hand raised baby! OMG, Cuteness overload! He's a funny critter and a lot of fun.

I do believe that's it for now. Hope to be adding a Lionhead, if I can find the color I want, very soon. And eventually another mini donkey, goats and chickens.  Need a bigger farm first!

Oh yeah... BF, two kids and a grandson!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 14, 2011)

We have 9  4 bunnies, 3 cockatiels, 2 ratties. The 4 bunnies are all definitely each their own pet, but Arthur and Poppet (2 of the cockatiels) kinda count as 1 pet to me because they live together and have the same needs and BELIEVE ME it is easier having 2 than 1 (Arthur freaks out if he's alone), and the ratties are kind of 1 pet also even though there are 2 of them. Phoenix, our single cockatiel, is definitely his own pet. He's a big pain in the butt


----------



## rawrforserious (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine:
Leni (Yellow lab mix)
Molly, Kovu, Pharah (kitties)
Tinkerbelle and Tigerlily (rats)

In the House:
Danny (miniature dachshund)
Zippy (chihuahua)
Elmer and Nugget (kitties)
Rudi (Syrian hamster)


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree that it's all relative, depending on what type of animals you have, and with dogs, what size they are makes a difference too 


I have 4 dogs (Cavaliers)
5 cats 
5 bunnies (plus 13 babies right now and 3 foster babies)
5 guinea pigs (plus 8 babies right now)

So I really have 19 pets, but you could say that I have 43!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!! Everyone here has so many animals!!! lol I'd never be able to care for that many! Wanna know how many I have?? 3. 

I have my 13 yr old terrier Coco, my 4 year old dwarf Acacia, and my 29 yr old boyfriend  Matty. 

I have spina bifida in a super mild form but I already had to re-home my 2 res turts bc of the pain  It was so hard to do but it was the right decision. One of my biggest fears is a house fire and not being able to get out all my pets, this fear came about when we had 2 dogs, a cat, the turts, a sleu of fish in tanks and even more mice, hamsters and rats in a totally not-fire proof house. I still have this fear but the sticker on the window reads 1 bunny, 1 dog so the firemen could coherently read it. I wouldnt leave the house without them anyways. ^^


----------



## hippity18 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok
27 baby chicks
2 rabbits
2 baby turkey
4 baby ducks
3+ dogs
3+ cats
and tons of fish!
:biggrin2:


----------



## pet_lover48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi! Wow, I certainly don't feel alone here. I thought I had quite a few pets, butmostof youguys have more than me. It's seems that rabbit lovers are overall animal lovers and have a lot of pets. 

I have 5 finches, 1 gerbil, 2 senior cats (approx. 16yrs and 10yrs) and our family has one older dog (American mastiff.) 

I haven't had rabbits before, but I'm wantingto adopt 2 soon.

Thanks,

Pet_lover48


----------



## Holly11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Three cats-all Ragdolls
One horse-Dutch Warmblood mare

Before I got the cats (around three years ago), I was going to get two Holland Lops, but my mom wanted to get Ragdolls. I'm going to ask my parents again to see if I can have two Holland Lops


----------



## Aulyvia (Mar 31, 2011)

wow, I thought i had alot of animals 

here we go...

2 buns 
3 rats
4 dogs
3 cats
2 blue tongue skinks

wow, 14 total


----------



## majorv (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW! Most everyone has quite a variety of pets!

We have (at present):


 [align=left]17 rabbits (with 3 litters on the way)[/align]
 [align=left]2 dogs (a cocker spaniel mix & a chihuahua)[/align]
 [align=left]2 cats[/align]
 [align=left]1 betta[/align]
[align=left]We've also had mice, rats, hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs,a turtle and a water frog. Thank goodness the kids are old enough to stop asking for all the little critters![/align]


----------



## MaddysRabbits (Apr 3, 2011)

Everyone has so many pets! I live at home (Keep in mind, I'm a YOUNG teen!) I can't wait to have a farm like you guys, I envy you 
So I have 6 pets! 
4 being ALL mine 

2 Dogs;
Darby(rotty mix, girl) and Bam Bam (chihuahua, boy)






2 Guinea Pigs;
Dylan (Grey Abbysinian, Boy)and Oliver (Agouti,Boy)





2 Rabbits;
Sophia (Black, Girl) and Talia (Chinchilla, Girl)


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't have a lot of pets. My mom is allergic to cat's and dog's. I use to have 2 cat's when I was little and dog's my mom hated so we had to get rid of them (we found them good homes we didn't drop them off at the shelter so some family got a free puppy and didn't have to take care of any vet bills)

Anyways right now I got my rabbit Coffee and a 75 gallon fish tank which has...
1 Betta
3 Rummy Nose
1 blueberry Tetra (I names him bouncer. He's really cool)
3 x ray tetra

I plan to get 1 african cichlids for my new 20 gallon tank. I know it's small which is why I am only having 1 in there. I ain't to worried about it. I also plan on getting a Discus for the 75 gallon. Just got to have the money ready for that guy. going to wait for the summer when it's warm. Something about the cold and fish tanks just doesn't work out.


----------



## skits (Apr 4, 2011)

We have:

1 dog

2 cats

4 (soon to be 6) ferrets

1 bunny

4 mice

2 winter white hamsters

5 syrian hamsters

1 corn snake

1 leopard gecko

2 betta fish

1 american toad

2 turtles

6 tetra neons

20 fish (goldfish, plecos, catfish)

*=54 :innocent*


----------



## mmfh (Apr 20, 2011)

I have:

1.1.0 Dogs
4.2.0 Cats
3.2.0 Cockitiels 
0.0.1 Banana kingsnake
1.1.0 Cornsnakes
0.1.0 Hog island boa
2.1.1 Crested geckos
5.1.3 Tarantulas : various species
0.1.0 Tortoise
2.1.0 Red spotted newts
0.1.0 Rabbit
3.6.4 Rats
0.0.1 Lungfish
2.0.0 Bettas


----------

